# NFL Pick Em Prize Announcment



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

I hit up one of our sponsors for a prize for whoever takes first place in our NFL Pick Em....  Here it is folks.

The winner will receive an 8 week custom diet from Helios Nutrition! If you're already a current Helios client, you'll receive an additional 12 weeks!!!!!

So get your picks in!!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 6, 2012)

This is for the whole season or for first week??


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 6, 2012)

freaking sweet thanks pob , spongy, all that made it happen!


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 6, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> This is for the whole season or for first week??



+1

Is this the grand prize for the whole season?  Will there be prizes for each week's winner?


----------



## djkneegrow (Sep 6, 2012)

That is awesome. Great prize to get members to pay attention and do picks. I would be glad to have an 8 week custom diet from there for winning.

+1 on the prize yo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

The prize is for the season... Weekly prizes? We'll have to consider that but 17 weeks divided by 3 sponsors is a lot of freebies.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 6, 2012)

DF can sponsor with free handjobs!


----------



## djkneegrow (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe peeps wouldn't mind putting in $5 each who want to participate and we could do like 3 or 4 extra prizes depending on how much could be put into prizes other than the end prize.


----------



## beasto (Sep 6, 2012)

Had my picks in..The G'men fucked me tonight..lets hope I got some good ones coming though. That's a pretty good prize incentive though POB! Big up to Sponge and Helios Nutrition he knows his shit!


----------



## Jada (Sep 6, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> DF can sponsor with free handjobs!



Lmfao)!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now I need to win !!


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 7, 2012)

This is badass, I'm glad I'm playing. Thanks POB!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 8, 2012)

Perfect!!  I will be glad to collect on that one.





PillarofBalance said:


> I hit up one of our sponsors for a prize for whoever takes first place in our NFL Pick Em....  Here it is folks.
> 
> The winner will receive an 8 week custom diet from Helios Nutrition! If you're already a current Helios client, you'll receive an additional 12 weeks!!!!!
> 
> So get your picks in!!!!!


----------



## Milo (Sep 8, 2012)

I want this!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> The prize is for the season... Weekly prizes? We'll have to consider that but 17 weeks divided by 3 sponsors is a lot of freebies.



I agree but they can do a top 3 in prizes maybe even top 5!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 14, 2012)

Can yall let m know if i win, cuz i dont watch the games...


----------



## basskiller (Sep 14, 2012)

pretty cool.. I didn't realize you guys had a pool here, so I missed a week.. lets see if I can play catch up


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 14, 2012)

basskiller said:


> pretty cool.. I didn't realize you guys had a pool here, so I missed a week.. lets see if I can play catch up



Have it at the Den too bro!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 14, 2012)

If i win I get admin powers for a day, right?


----------



## DF (Sep 14, 2012)

Spongy said:


> If i win I get admin powers for a day, right?



Ha no need to worry about that! I'm going to win & I hope that you have some kind of diet that invloves pie, cake, ice cream and pizza or I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 15, 2012)

That's a great prize! Thanks Spongy for offering your services!!


----------



## djkneegrow (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there going to be a way to see where people are for top spot or just to see where we are all compared to each other? Standings would be fun just for the hell of it too.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The prize is for the season... Weekly prizes? We'll have to consider that but 17 weeks divided by 3 sponsors is a lot of freebies.



POB..thanks for putting this together, it was fun!



SFGiants said:


> I agree but they can do a top 3 in prizes maybe even top 5!



SF, sure why don't we do a top 5 for prizes..that would be just my luck..take a look at where I ended up..lol



Dfeaton said:


> Ha no need to worry about that! I'm going to win & I hope that you have some kind of diet that invloves pie, cake, ice cream and pizza or I'm going to be disappointed.



First of all, I'm not a sore loser and I'll be the first to offer my congratulations. But seeing as how I DIDN'T win , I'll be first in line for one of these(see below)



RowdyBrad said:


> DF can sponsor with *free handjobs*!






Curiosity said:


> That's a great prize! Thanks Spongy for offering your services!!



Spongy, thanks for offering this service!


----------

